# Do you have a thoughtful dog or an impulsive dog?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I always enjoy Connie's columns in the GR News.
I have a thoughtful dog for sure.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Connie Cleveland is one of very few people to put a FC, a CH, and an OTCH on a dog. Not all on one dog though. But Connie understands what field people are up against, especially those of us who train thoughtful show dogs for field work.
> Take a look at the class, I do think it helped me to qualify Lucy in obedience and rally last week at the national specialty. We didn't get the highest scores, but we did qualify. Now Lucy has her CD.


Connie put FC, AFC and OTCH on one Golden: Topbrass Acending Elijah ... no CH though.

Huge CONGRATS on Lucy, CD!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I believe I read she put a Ch on a maltese if I remember right. It wasn't a golden though... I think she was a teenager at the time... Does anyone remember that part of Connie's history, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Connie Cleveland at Dog Trainers Workshop has a wonderful online class for training a thoughtful or impulsive dog. The class talks about how to determine which dog you have an how to train that dog. Here's the link: https://www.onlineobediencetraining.com/ring-preparation.php
> 
> I have a thoughtful dog. Vivian and Shelby you both have thoughtful dogs. Hard to motivate, easily bored, never makes quick decisions. I've had impulsive dogs that you have to keep on task and don't have to motivate, but hard to control.
> 
> Since we've been talking about how to work with dogs in the field, I thought that this information is important whether it's the obedience trial or field work. It all applies. Connie Cleveland is one of very few people to put a FC, a CH, and an OTCH on a dog. Not all on one dog though. But Connie understands what field people are up against, especially those of us who train thoughtful show dogs for field work. Take a look at the class, I do think it helped me to qualify Lucy in obedience and rally last week at the national specialty. We didn't get the highest scores, but we did qualify. Now Lucy has her CD.


Hmm, I would say I have a thoughtful girl but she is not hard to motivate nor is she easily bored. Are there more categories?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think that's when Connie will say, "dogs are situational."

I was just looking at my photos in the rally ring with Lucy. She looks plugged in and happy. She looks focused and heeling right with me. I don't know why my impression is that she's not that way in the ring? Funny how our impressions of our dogs can be so different from reality.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

For Winter I always think if she just had one more small scoop of confidence. If she doesn't see the picture in field or if we haven't proofed it in obedience it may not go well. That is when I need to have enough confidence for the both of us.
But if she sees the picture she can actually get a bit cocky.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I know that dog!


----------

